# Why are Baitcast reels so popular?



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Howdy All,


I've always used spinner for my reels but I see so many people using Baitcasts that it's time to find out why.


Thoughts?


Pros?
Cons?






TWG


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously?


Bait casters offer further casting distance, faster retrieve, better accuracy in putting the bait where it needs to go, better drag system and better control.


TH


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Bait casters offer further casting distance, faster retrieve, better accuracy in putting the bait where it needs to go, better drag system and better control.
> 
> TH


Yeah, seriously.  The only negative I've heard thus far is the dreaded casting "birds nest".

Why does the BC reel have the ability to cast farther than a spinner?

TWG


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Yeah, seriously.  The only negative I've heard thus far is the dreaded casting "birds nest".
> 
> Why does the BC reel have the ability to cast farther than a spinner?
> 
> TWG


I'd like to know this as well. I have quite a few high end baitcasters (Shimano, Concept, and Lews), none of them can touch my Stradic on distance.


----------



## layedback2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I think it is a personal preference. I take both and use both when I go just for a change of action


----------



## Danielosaenz (Feb 24, 2015)

Think it jus depend on how you fish I carry a Stradic and a concept tx baitcaster both for lures and croaker but I also carry 4 penn battles on heavier rods for soaking chunk mullet. I can cast those combos with a big chunk of mullet super far no bait caster could even touch that distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I do much better with a spinner, but it may be that it was what I have used since I was 6 years old. Iâ€™m almost 69 now. Iâ€™ve tried to use bait casters, but seems much harder to me, both distance and accuracy wise. And thatâ€™s when I donâ€™t get a backlash.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

With todayâ€™s quality gear thatâ€™s out you really canâ€™t go wrong either way. There are some nuances to each style of set up though. Use whatâ€™s comfortable to you and go catch em.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

SSST said:


> I'd like to know this as well. I have quite a few high end baitcasters (Shimano, Concept, and Lews), none of them can touch my Stradic on distance.


I agree. Fish with a guy who's a big time bass fisherman, uses baitcasters to my Stradic. He can't come close to my distance, especially into the wind.
It's funny, we went to Florida once and took our gear. Guide looked at his setup and said "you must be from Texas".:biggrin:


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I think itâ€™s mostly regional preference. I grew up fishing inshore saltwater in Florida with spinning reels and almost nobody there used â€œbass reelsâ€ aka baitcasters except for well, bass fishing. In Texas itâ€™s pretty much the opposite, especially among the old timers. Spinning reels are better-suited for very light mono, like 4-8 pound test, especially in windy conditions, if thatâ€™s your thing. Personally Iâ€™ve used both spinners and baitcasters extensively and donâ€™t think one style generally outperforms the other, although others clearly have a different opinion.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it's mostly accuracy. A spinner with 20# braid will throw a lure clean out of sight, but a BC allows you to feather the spool and land it exactly where you want. Both have their place. If I'm fishing bait I like spinning reels, lures I like BC, but I've caught plenty of fish on lures with my spinning reels too. If you like what you're using and it works for you why change it?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to know why they are so expensive (other than the fact they can charge whatever they want as long as people keep paying)


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.


Right now I'm using a couple of series 4000 Shimano spinners, along with a, no kidding - a Zebco 808 as a third backup reel. Not a bad reel at all for about $35 bucks.


For now, I have no reason to move to a baitcast.


TWG


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also even with lures spinning reels can have their place for sure. Fishing the birds I'll take a spinner with me because distance is often critical, but once you get closer and you want to hit the exact spot a shrimp just jumped I like a BC by far. Also if fishing tailing reds that are super spooky in real clear water, the distance of a spinner comes into play.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Personally, I like the drag system on baitcasters much more. I think they are easier to cast accurately.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

My biggest gripe with spinning gear has always been the knots that suddenly appear in the line when casting. Winding up and pitching a snappy overhand cast will knot the line reliably when any amount of twist is present. Granted, this is a product of line twist more than anything, but even with careful operation (installing line properly when re-spooling, closing the bail by hand, placing quality swivels at the terminal end, etc.) you're still going to get it, it's the nature of the beast.


Look at the way a spinning reel picks up line and compare it to winding an extension cord around your elbow and between your thumb and forefinger. Twist is cumulative. The more times you cast out and reel in, the more twist accumulates in the line. Pretty soon you fire a snappy cast and you get a bird's nest in the line because it balls up at the first line guide and the twist ties it into an almost impossible tangle.


I'll stick with my baitcasters...Thank You.


Oh, casting distance. Indeed, a well-tuned spinner with no twist in the line will cast farther in average hands than a baitcaster. But, there's two sides to the distance question. Casting distance is great , but how much line between the rod tip and lure can you effectively manage and still control a presentation effectively? I often see guys chunking spinners farther than my baitcaster and they cannot control the lure...it hangs on shell or comes back clogged with grass because they cannot keep it off bottom.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

For me it is the ability to have my fingers on the line at all times.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

I prefer a baitcaster when wading and pretty much anytime I'm throwing plastics, but one of the best moves I've made is buying a decent lightweight spinning setup for when it's windy. I think a lot of people would benefit from keeping one in the boat. Just have to get over the stigma of something different.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

For my preference itâ€™s always been bait casters over spinners only for the simple fact that over the years Iâ€™ve picked up more chics when Iâ€™ve had a BC in my hand on the pier.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Baitcasting rigs are better balanced with the reel close to the rod. Spinning rigs feel unbalanced to me with the reel hanging off the rod like it does. Baitcasting rigs offer easier to adjust drags during the fight and better drags. Thereâ€™s no ability to thumb the line with a spinning reel and thumbing the line offers pinpoint control. Iâ€™ve never seen a spinning reel user cast as accurately as an accomplished baitcasting user. Thereâ€™s no awkward bail flipping with a baitcasting reel and no line twist knots. A well tuned baitcasting set up shouldnâ€™t seriously backlash, at least in competent hands. 

Baitcasting reels cost more because they are more complex internally. If one likes to work a top, tail or plug with unmatched casting accuracy and line control, thereâ€™s really no comparison. Baitcasting rigs win hands down. If you want to chunk a plug a mile, or go extra light, or use popping cork rigs, then the spinning rigs win over the baitcasting set up. 

But use what you want and like. Why worry what anyone thinks? Most of the rest of America uses spinning gear. Personally, I like only baitcasting rigs or fly gear. I wouldnâ€™t fish if I only had spinning gear to use.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Spinning reels are far superior for sight casting, which generally means smaller, lighter lures. Try throwing a 1/16 oz. lure to a tailing red against the wind with a BC....you'll be picking out your bird nest for the next 30 mins. In my opinion BC's are only good for blind chunk-n-reel fishing.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

on a bass/trout setup with less than 1oz lures/weights most spinning setups should theoretically cast further than a baitcaster. on baitcasters you have the spool itself, most likely centrifugal brakes, and sometimes mags to help prevent birdnests, while spinning reels the line usually just slips off the spool.



on the flip side, for heavier setups like surf fishing, or strong current where you need heavy weights, i find it harder to load up the rod with a spinning setup. i haven't tried the breakaway cannon, maybe that evens out the playing field on casting heavy weights on a spinning setup.


also baitcasters give you the option to put your thumb on the spool to stop or turn a fish. two good examples, at Seawolf park about 15 years ago, my wife, then gf, had a 42" redfish take her tiny piece of shrimp bait on a #1 eagle claw aberdeen hook, 6' berkley lightning rod, with an abu garcia 5500c3 loaded with 20# big game mono. it was just stripping line off the reel. it almost spooled her, she handed the rod to me and i put my thumb on the spool and turned it, also got a hot burning blister. But we were able to land it after fighting it for a while. Then this week I had a 40" wide stingray off the T head on Galveston Fishing Pier. As I got it close to the pier, it tried to make 2 runs under the pier, i already had the drag tightened down on my penn 545GS and it was still pulling line, i put my thumb on the spool and pull as hard as i could to turn it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> For me it is the ability to have my fingers on the line at all times.


^^ This is it for me.

I don't agree that BC's have better drag systems though. A quality spinner can have a fantastic drag system, but I can't handle not having line contact at all times.

PS - Not sure if this is still the case, but in the past as you went south down the Texas coast, spinners become more popular.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> My biggest gripe with spinning gear has always been the knots that suddenly appear in the line when casting. Winding up and pitching a snappy overhand cast will knot the line reliably when any amount of twist is present. Granted, this is a product of line twist more than anything, but even with careful operation (installing line properly when re-spooling, closing the bail by hand, placing quality swivels at the terminal end, etc.) you're still going to get it, it's the nature of the beast.
> 
> Look at the way a spinning reel picks up line and compare it to winding an extension cord around your elbow and between your thumb and forefinger. Twist is cumulative. The more times you cast out and reel in, the more twist accumulates in the line. Pretty soon you fire a snappy cast and you get a bird's nest in the line because it balls up at the first line guide and the twist ties it into an almost impossible tangle.
> 
> ...


What youâ€™re talking about with a spinning reel in my experience is normally a product of one of 2 things - having your reel spool overfilled with line, or reeling in loose line without any tension which makes it sit loosely on the spool - each of these things can make more than one loop come off when you cast and it â€œclogsâ€ in the guide or causes a tangle in the line after getting through. The line does not twist cumulatively after each cast and retrieve - if it did after a couple of hundred casts the reel would be useless as the line twist could not be overcome.

Iâ€™m also not sure about the lure control issue - sounds like inexperienced anglers to me, as Iâ€™ve never had that problem with spinning or baitcasting reels. No matter what type of reel you use, I think many times longer casts can put you on fish better. For me, I think each type of reel has its advantages/disadvantages, and quality spinning reels used properly are just as effective at catching fish inshore as quality baitcasters. I think the key is to use whatever you feel more comfortable with and always make sure you use quality gear and use/maintain it properly.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Try slowing a spin cast down to place a bait in front of the prey.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

karstopo said:


> Baitcasting rigs are better balanced with the reel close to the rod. Spinning rigs feel unbalanced to me with the reel hanging off the rod like it does. Baitcasting rigs offer easier to adjust drags during the fight and better drags. Thereâ€™s no ability to thumb the line with a spinning reel and thumbing the line offers pinpoint control. Iâ€™ve never seen a spinning reel user cast as accurately as an accomplished baitcasting user. Thereâ€™s no awkward bail flipping with a baitcasting reel and no line twist knots. A well tuned baitcasting set up shouldnâ€™t seriously backlash, at least in competent hands.
> 
> Baitcasting reels cost more because they are more complex internally. If one likes to work a top, tail or plug with unmatched casting accuracy and line control, thereâ€™s really no comparison. Baitcasting rigs win hands down. If you want to chunk a plug a mile, or go extra light, or use popping cork rigs, then the spinning rigs win over the baitcasting set up.
> 
> But use what you want and like. Why worry what anyone thinks? Most of the rest of America uses spinning gear. Personally, I like only baitcasting rigs or fly gear. I wouldnâ€™t fish if I only had spinning gear to use.


Very well put. I'd add that chunking free-lined livepiggies into the wind at the jetties, the spinner wins in my book.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

More control of the cast with a BC reel. With slight pressure of ones thumb one can slow a cast down to hit a target. Can also completely stop a cast with full thumb pressure. 

To do the same with a spinner, one has to use the off-hand to stop a cast completely and can try to use a finger on the casting hand to feather the line to slow it down.

Just not the same controllability with the spinner vs BC reels.

Both will work. I can use both but mostly use my BC reels. Feels very connected with BC reels.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I use bait casters because thatâ€™s what the cool kids use. 


I have a bunch of both. Really like the bait casters I like spinning reels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

A spinning reel will cast farther and generally hold more line than a typical low profile bait caster. Bait caster is more accurate and has more control on the cast. In Florida itâ€™s spinning rods, in Texas itâ€™s bait casters, I use them both.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Spinning reel when using popping corks or fishing live bait bait cast when chunking plastics may just be me but I feel like I can't feel near as much sensitivity thru my spinning reel set ups now on the other hand on the bait cast I can feel just about everything both are same model Waterloo rods just not the same feeling my opinion 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1TroutTodd (Aug 15, 2017)

I’m a lefty and spinning reels feel awkward and unbalanced for me, for me it takes more movement of my hands to cast.

A baitcaster for me is easier to operate. I also feel I have more control of my lure.

With that said I still prefer a spinning reel over a baitcaster when throwing live baits or anything under a popping cork.

I guess it comes down to the application.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

All of the negatives everyone is posting about spinners in this thread makes me feel like people have no real idea how to fish them.

Watch this video, and you guys might learn a thing or two:






Caveat: I like fishing with spinning gear much more than baitcasitng gear. I fish 10lb braid on 1000 series reels and have no problem with sensitivity, wind knots, and placing the lure exactly where I want it. I also MUCH prefer working the fishing rod with my strong arm. I think much of the negativity comes from folks not spending any time fishing with something different.

No matter either way, y'all do what you want.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*spin or baitcast*

I have and use both and love both each has its place...


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

cva34 said:


> I have and use both and love both each has its place...


^^^ this if it wasn't already obvious ...

.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Walk down a good fishing pier in Florida carrying your BC and expect a lot of ..
"Hey, Tex !!"..."How's it going in Texas?"..."Good luck, Tex !!" from your fellow fishermen on the pier.

LOL...


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

223AI said:


> All of the negatives everyone is posting about spinners in this thread makes me feel like people have no real idea how to fish them.
> 
> Watch this video, and you guys might learn a thing or two:
> 
> ...


Question about this video: He states that after a cast you MANUALLY flip the bail back to the closed position. Why not just turn the crank a half turn and let the bail stop flip the bail back into the closed position?

TWG


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Because I donâ€™t like wind knots.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Lat22 said:


> Because I donâ€™t like wind knots.


I've never, ever encountered that with any of my spinners. What am I missing?

TWG


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I've never, ever encountered that with any of my spinners. What am I missing?
> 
> TWG


Nothing. But manually flipping the bale reduces the opportunity for wind knots to occur, at least thatâ€™s the theory.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

TexasWineGuy said:


> I've never, ever encountered that with any of my spinners. What am I missing?
> 
> TWG


X2- The only reason I flip the bail manually is that some reels require too much effort to trip the bail by turning the handle. I normally retire or fix those.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Question about this video: He states that after a cast you MANUALLY flip the bail back to the closed position. Why not just turn the crank a half turn and let the bail stop flip the bail back into the closed position?
> 
> TWG


Using the handle to close the bail on a spinning reel creates tangles in the line. Closing to bail by hand will prevent this from happening with spinners.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you reel against a fish and are not recovering line, as in the drag is slipping, then every turn of the handle is twisting the line. Mono is very sensitive to this, braid not nearly as much. If it gets twisted you can let your bare line out behind the boat, nothing tied to the end, all the way to the spool while running in the boat for 5 minutes, then reel it back on under a tight drag under the tension from the water. It will remove all twist. Also never over fill a spinning reel, causes multiple loops to come off at the same time, no bueno!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I use both. it's a tool in the toolbox is all it is. I will say that there are two instances where the bait caster has it's advantages. 1 is control in keeping the line taught /precise pickup of line so you can feel the line to fish connection better. its' a precision thing. It can be done on a spinner with some practice but I find it more precise with a bait caster. This comes in handy while fishing suspending type lures the most. Topwaters and lures that are straight retrieved don't matter too much here. 

The other area is walking the dog, again, this is especially true with slow sink or suspending walk the dog lures. While an angler can walk the dog with a spin cast, I find it's easier to perform the needed rod manipulation and specific reeling pattern to easily walk the dog. Again, one can walk the dog with a spinner but it takes a little more rod control and practice. 

Spin cast can cast super lite lures or baits very well with minimal tear outs on bait, and no backlashes. Spin cast also get wind knots with braid sometimes as well. There are times when fishing light baits or weightless where it pays to use a different tool and it's good for that. Higher quality more precise baitcasters are getting better at doing this especially paired with the right rod to do it. Every once in a while I just like catching a 28-29 inch red on a small spin cast too.. it can be a showdown for sure. I used to use it for catching small trout, but I got tired of catching small trout so I moved on... LOL.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

223AI said:


> All of the negatives everyone is posting about spinners in this thread makes me feel like people have no real idea how to fish them.
> 
> Watch this video, and you guys might learn a thing or two:
> 
> ...


He has some excellent fly casting videos too.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Baitcast=contol/ergonomic.
Spinning = light baits/heavy winds.

You need them both.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I went from zero BC last year to 8 setups. Until you try them you wont understand how good they are. Still have 2 spinning setups for the kids. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I always carry both. Stradic 2500 on 7â€™ Laguna Liquid Medium light with 20# braid and fluoro leader catches fish just as well as my Lewâ€™s on Waterloos and Lagunas. Wind and light baits are what I use spinners for. Also, guests use my spinners. 

I grew up on and love bait casters but I like a good spinning setup too. 

Funny thing, I use RH retrieve on bait casters and I use my spinners on LH retrieve. I can cast with either arm. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree they are just different ways to accomplish the same task. 

We use so many baitcasters because of tradition. Most of us who fished more than the last 20 years grew up with 99% baitcast gear. I am so totally use to using baitcasters with lures that I don't even try to fish lures on spinning gear. Yes, I can fish them but it feels totally wrong to me. And throwing topwaters with a spinning rod? For me forget it. I cannot work a topwater with a spinning rod like I can a baitcaster and I have never seen a single person who could walk the dog with a spinning rig anywhere near as well as I can with a baitcaster. Some do an ok job, a passable job, but I have not fished with anyone who could do it as well.

I think a spinning setup is the very best option for fishing live bait. Whether it is throwing live shrimp under a popping cork, free lining live shrimp, free lining a finger mullet or soaking a croaker I prefer a spinning rod. And it took me many, many years to get to that point. But that is where I am at now. If I am fishing live bait it'll be on a spinning rod. If I am fishing lures it'll be on a baitcaster. 

That is what I am comfortable and confident with. You just have to figure out what works for you. There isn't a right or wrong answer. 

The question came up about flipping the bail manually vs with your reel handle. You will get more wind knots if you flip the bail by turning the reel handle. It'll put a loose coil of line on your spool. You will reel up over that and you'll have a loose little wrap of line hanging out of the spool. When you cast the line going out will catch on that loose wrap of line and will pull it out from under the line wrapped over it and it'll cause a wind knot. It is better to flip the bail closed manually. If you aren't experiencing wind knots then you do you. But if you start having wind knot problems that is one place to look.

What I have found after a ton of spinning rig usage by all skill levels of anglers is that honestly 3/4 or more of your wind knot issues, if you are having them, is user induced. I never get wind knots on my spinning rod. Never. Ever. But it wasn't always that way. If you are having wind knot issues there are several things to look closely at. Line twist can cause it but most of the time it has to do with not paying attention to loose coils of line on the spool. Wrapping up loose coils of line and winding line over them. or it comes down to how you are casting. Bottom line is that it has everything to do with how the line is coming off the spool and how it funnels thru the first guide. If it comes off the spool in a little wad, pulls loose wraps out from under other wraps of line or has a real jerky release that pops off line in bunches it is gonna wind knot. I cut out hundreds of wind knots a year and watch tons of folks cause them. It mainly comes down to user error.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

You can't touch the distance of a spinner with a baitcaster. That's just foolishness, the spinner is designed to. Dump as much line off the spool instantaneous without the side effect of casting.
To me baitcaster just feel less clunky, especially when fighting fish.
It is probably because I'm not used to them yet.
I am not gonna say I'm the best caster out there, but I've been around, and there not a casting reel that will touch a good stradic in terms of distance, with everything else being equal. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Like anything else, equipment makes a difference, but also knowing that equipment and your ability to use that equipment is most important.

With my spinner setups I can stick a lure on a marshlline or hit the center of a bait ball as good as anyone can with a bait caster. Iâ€™m sure there are others that can do the same.

Iâ€™ve never ever never ever been with a fisherman using spinning equipment that said â€œhold in, let me undo this birdsnestâ€. 

But hey, to each their own. We Texans seem to really be the only people throwing what others consider bass rigs in the salt.

Put a Sustain on a Sarge or other high quality rod, learn to use it, and I would wager youâ€™d only confess to your priest that you like it. I mean, youâ€™d never admit it here...right?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Curados came out in the early 90's ( i think ), this was the reel that made baitcasters explode in saltwater use. I had used spinners and ABUs to that point, but man i was in high cotton when I bought my first Curado. Alot of the younger guys, my kids included, went from Zebcos to some sort of baitcaster, and have no idea on how to use a spinner. I've always had a spinner on standby in the boat, now that I bought a Stradic, the baitcasters are on standby, lol. I may not be able to cast quite as accurate as my baitcaster, but not enough to make a difference. I love being able to set the hook with my right arm, and I love being able to sling that croaker past the other guys, ha. But, if I'm working lures in a lake or bay, I'll have my Curado in my hand.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Curados came out in the early 90's ( i think ), this was the reel that made baitcasters explode in saltwater use.


Actually the credit for causing bait casting reels to be so popular in the USA would go to Ambassadeur for their bait casting reels that came out in the 50's.

TH


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

I grew up using a Zebco and on my 12th birthday received a Ambassador 5000 which is what my Dad and Mom had. I still have and use this real (50+ years). Growing up using a BC I always believed a Spinning reel was a freshwater real. Just history.

Like some others I have both now and real right handed with the BC and left handed with Spinner. Often wondered why I didn't use a left handed BC and not swap hands? May buy a leftie BC one of these days just to try it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cliticklers are nice for popping corks at times, especially in windy conditions. Itâ€™s impossible for me to work a topwater with one though, gotta be a baitcaster.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

If you canâ€™t work a top water with a spinning rod/reel thatâ€™s user error, too, it really isnâ€™t that hard. Iâ€™ll use a spinner if I need to sling a topwater a long way, and many times when I do Iâ€™ve gotten fish early in my retrieve and in an area that would have been beyond the range of my baitcaster.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Actually the credit for causing bait casting reels to be so popular in the USA would go to Ambassadeur for their bait casting reels that came out in the 50's.
> 
> TH


I get that, but the Curado craze had lots more folks buying baitcasters.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

SSST said:


> I get that, but the Curado craze had lots more folks buying baitcasters.


I don't think Curados started any kind of baitcaster craze. Baitcasters were the standard reel on the Texas gulfcoast for decades before Shimano was even on our radar much less Curados.

When I was a kid spinning reels were junk. That was the biggest issue. They wouldn't hold up to saltwater use and just overall were sorry pieces of equipment. We used baitcasters because they worked and held up.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

spinners make more sense to me, cast and hold in same hand. dont understand why baitcaster reels arent on left side.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Boatflounder said:


> spinners make more sense to me, cast and hold in same hand. dont understand why baitcaster reels arent on left side.


Mine are. ðŸ¤«

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Boatflounder said:


> spinners make more sense to me, cast and hold in same hand. dont understand why baitcaster reels arent on left side.


I only fish left retrieve









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

stdreb27 said:


> Mine are. ðŸ¤«
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never been able to find one in a store.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Continental Style*



IvanSanchez said:


> I only fish left retrieve


Me too! Just makes much more sense to me. I eat continental style as well. Seems silly and inefficient to be switching hands all the time.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Boatflounder said:


> never been able to find one in a store.


They are relatively easy to find and order online. Anglers Anonymous will order them for you as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Boatflounder said:


> never been able to find one in a store.


I typically order online. Find 3-4 broken ones on ebay and Frankenstein them into a working rig.


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

bait casters definitely give you better control over bigger fish especially when wading


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

only gripe about spinning reel is fiddling with the drag with a fish on the line. if i'm fishing the marsh for flounder and a red gets hooked, it takes some coordination to loosen the drag but not a huge deal. I must be the only person who prefers a right hand retrieve on a spinning reel.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good question. From the responses here its because people don't know how to use a spinning reel. 20lb line? What are we fishing for? Kingfish? 12lb line MAX for the bay, set the drag light. 

Will put my Shimano Sustain against any bait casting reel and day of the week. It's the Indian, not the arrow. 

Back before I got muscular dystrophy in my hands and could still use a bait caster I had an old Shimano Calcutta, worked great. Catch just as many fish with my Sustain.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

I've always been a baitcaster guy and I'm a lefty so naturally I cast with my left/wind with my right hand... I have tried multiple spinners because I'd really like to have one that I can fish with, but after fighting line twist with literally everyone of them I ever tried, I keep giving up. Lot of folks have mentioned the Stradic 2500 reel in this thread (and others I've read). I did a search and there's a dozen models of Stradic 2500 reels!!  I want to get one to try. Can y'all recommend a specific model that I can set up to do right hand retreive/left hand cast? I've never bought a higher end spinner so maybe buying a "good one" and giving it at least one more try, may be my ticket to success.
Thanks! This has been a great thread. Now I'm going to go back and watch the video posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> I've always been a baitcaster guy and I'm a lefty so naturally I cast with my left/wind with my right hand... I have tried multiple spinners because I'd really like to have one that I can fish with, but after fighting line twist with literally everyone of them I ever tried, I keep giving up. Lot of folks have mentioned the Stradic 2500 reel in this thread (and others I've read). I did a search and there's a dozen models of Stradic 2500 reels!!  I want to get one to try. Can y'all recommend a specific model that I can set up to do right hand retreive/left hand cast? I've never bought a higher end spinner so maybe buying a "good one" and giving it at least one more try, may be my ticket to success.
> Thanks! This has been a great thread. Now I'm going to go back and watch the video posted earlier in this thread.


There are two current model Stradics. The regular Stradic is the Shimano Stradic ST2500HGFK. The more expensive Ci4+ version is the STCI42500HGFB. I prefer the Ci4+ version, but I can tell you that the cost difference is much larger than the performance gap.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

As I recall the guy who cast over the Astrodome years ago, was using a spinning reel. Down south, where they have a lot of wind, they're very popular, too. For strictly lure fishermen, it's gotta be a level-wind, BC...


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

pickn'fish said:


> As I recall the guy who cast over the Astrodome years ago, was using a spinning reel. Down south, where they have a lot of wind, they're very popular, too. For strictly lure fishermen, it's gotta be a level-wind, BC...


That was Jerry Valentine and I'm pretty sure his reel was a hotrodded Garcia baitcaster.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I have switched to spinning due to my hands. Palming casting reels started hurting my hands/fingers casting artificial all day. Spinning rods are way for comfortable for me now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Far as I am aware it was Big Lou McCeachern of Beaumont TX who cast over the Astro Dome. Lou used highly modified offshore baitcast reels - not spinning reels - far as I recall. Nick Meyer of BreakAway Tackle in Corpus used to write for us and did several pieces on long distance casting that we published. I would have to research Jerry Valentine as I have no knowledge of him.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Most baitcasters have the handle on the wrong side. Also to me it makes more sense for the line to be under the rod when bent (spinning setup), rather than on top with a baitcaster - especially with braid.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

SteveZissou said:


> only gripe about spinning reel is fiddling with the drag with a fish on the line. if i'm fishing the marsh for flounder and a red gets hooked, it takes some coordination to loosen the drag but not a huge deal. I must be the only person who prefers a right hand retrieve on a spinning reel.


No, you're not :biggrin:


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

stammster said:


> Most baitcasters have the handle on the wrong side. Also to me it makes more sense for the line to be under the rod when bent (spinning setup), rather than on top with a baitcaster - especially with braid.


Nope... works perfectly fine for me... I'm a lefty AND got me one of them fancy spiral wrapped rods so my strang is on the bottom too :dance:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

all the trick surf rigs use BC...
no level-wind...
centrif and/or mag control...
the casting tourney guys are hitting 800ft


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

cuzn dave said:


> That was Jerry Valentine and I'm pretty sure his reel was a hotrodded Garcia baitcaster.


 Big Lou was the one that casted over Astro Dome. He was using a Ambassaduer Ultra Mag 3 that was modified. You can Google it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ronnie collins said:


> Big Lou was the one that casted over Astro Dome. He was using a Ambassaduer Ultra Mag 3 that was modified. You can Google it.


I happened to meet him a few years back while fishing for bull reds in the surf. He was catching, and don't think he got his feet wet. True the reds were in close that day, but he made it look SO easy. Heck, he didn't even put out rod holders in the sand that day, just put the butt of the rod in one of those holes in his truck bed rail.

Fact is, truly long distance casters do use bait cast reels.

I don't see that BC or spinning says more about how accomplished you are, it is just a preference.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Because people like using the most inefficient design possible


----------



## Shalor96 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have spent a great deal of time thinking about this spinning versus bait casters. I fish with spinning reels exclusively. But most of the guys I fish with use bait casters. I think the guys that are very experienced and talented can cast about as far as me with a baitcaster but not the average fisherman. Also most of them spend some time getting out rat nests. . Granted, youâ€™re going to get an occasional wind knot with spinning reels. I think the high end reels donâ€™t do it as bad. I use power power pro super slick eight in 10 to 20 pound test, and that stuff will cast a mile with a lure with a little weight. I have primarily fished the last five years with Stradic ci4 1000, 2500, & 3000. This year Daiwa came out with the ballistic LT series, and Iâ€™ve been pretty impressed. So far so good about 5 to 6 months in using the 2500 series...Daiwa finally has made a reel comparable to the weight of the stradic. Only complaint with stradic is their worn out in 2-3 years tops the way I fish.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

i have 2 cores on g loomis rods and honesty they wont cast as long or be as acurate as my stradic spinning setups. Honestly when i run out the door i usually just grab the spinning combos. I guess im just a sucker for gear.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm surprised this thread has gone on this long. I don't see it as baitcaster vs spinning gear. As others have mentioned, they are all tools in the toolbox, and learning how to use both will make you a better angler. Each of them can do all things, period. Each of them also has advantages and disadvantages that should be considered for the situation at hand. I won't try to make any converts here, but it's the same thing as braid, fluoro, and mono. They all have a place and a reason to be used for specific lures/presentations. I fish primarily baitcasters these days, but I always have at least one spinning rod for me on the boat. Here's are some conditions that would make me take out the spinning rod.


Very windy conditions: I can adjust the brakes on my baitcaster to compensate for the wind, but then I may only be able to cast out 10 or 15 yards. If the wind and current are going the same direction, just put that baitcaster down. Spinning tackle is king here.
Light/oddly shaped lures: Weight is your friend with a baitcaster, and the more areodynamic the lure the better. If you're throwing 1/16 ounce jigs or something that will catch a lot of wind, you're going to be better off with spinning gear.
Live bait: I have seen people throw a popping cork with a baitcaster, but I haven't figured it out yet. I have tried and failed miserably. Any time there is a leader (that you can't reel in) involved and the hook can spin around the weighted part (cork or weight for carolina rig), that's a recipe for a backlash. Also, the brakes on a baitcaster should be adjusted to match the weight of the lure, and live bait weights are variable. 

In every situation I can think of other than those listed above, I absolutely prefer to use a baitcaster.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I'm going to give the pencil sharpener reels another shot. Will go look and 'em later this week, but need y'all's recommendation on a rod... I will likely wind up with a 2500 size in either the Shimano or Daiwa. What should I look for in a rod. I will be using braid too if that matters... I really want to make this work. I don't really have trouble with any fishing technique using a baitcaster, but I know that on windy days I should be better off with a spinner, and also fishing very lightweight artificial baits or free lining live baits, the spinner has to be a better choice...
I've really enjoyed this thread... lots of very good information in it...2Coolers simply amaze me sometimes!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> Because people like using the most inefficient design possible


please clear that up...
BC or eggbeater


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> I think I'm going to give the pencil sharpener reels another shot. Will go look and 'em later this week, but need y'all's recommendation on a rod... I will likely wind up with a 2500 size in either the Shimano or Daiwa. What should I look for in a rod. I will be using braid too if that matters... I really want to make this work. I don't really have trouble with any fishing technique using a baitcaster, but I know that on windy days I should be better off with a spinner, and also fishing very lightweight artificial baits or free lining live baits, the spinner has to be a better choice...
> I've really enjoyed this thread... lots of very good information in it...2Coolers simply amaze me sometimes!


7' Medium Light Fast would be good for artificial 
7'6" Medium Fast will do everything


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

This is the article about Big Lou Casting over Astro Dome, https://www.beaumontenterprise.com/...s-Big-Lou-cast-fishing-line-clear-4593298.php


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I have trouble working certain lures with a spinning rod. If all I did was throw light spoons and bait, I'd probably use underslungs more often. I used to carry one with a small gold spoon on it for sight casting to reds, but it got in the way too much.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

Mouse52 said:


> I grew up using a Zebco and on my 12th birthday received a Ambassador 5000 which is what my Dad and Mom had. I still have and use this real (50+ years). Growing up using a BC I always believed a Spinning reel was a freshwater real. Just history.
> 
> Like some others I have both now and real right handed with the BC and left handed with Spinner. Often wondered why I didn't use a left handed BC and not swap hands? May buy a leftie BC one of these days just to try it.


I got all my reels stolen once and had to start over. I thought the same thing. I have spinners and fly rods set up for left handed retrieve, why right had retrieve for baitcasters? Why switch hands? Don't make sense. I bought a lefty old green curado and hit a bass pond 6-7 times and never looked back.

I'm convinced the dude that invented the first baitcaster was left handed.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

johnsons1480 said:


> 7' Medium Light Fast would be good for artificial
> 7'6" Medium Fast will do everything


Thanks! I'm a fan of long rods anyway, so this will work out just fine for me... Will likely go 2 piece so it will fit in with my BC rods... well except the eyes on the pencil sharpener rods stick out so far... that may be a problem...


----------



## Aquillin87 (Aug 8, 2017)

In my opinion you have more finesse and feel with a bait caster buy a lews lite on eBay and throw it on a 6’6 rod if wading or a 7ft once you figure out the release you will be able to throw it just as far as a spinning rod with a lot less wind knots 30lb fins windtamer is some **** good braid


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Aquillin87 said:


> In my opinion you have more finesse and feel with a bait caster buy a lews lite on eBay and throw it on a 6â€™6 rod if wading or a 7ft once you figure out the release you will be able to throw it just as far as a spinning rod with a lot less wind knots 30lb fins windtamer is some **** good braid


Braided line fixed any sensitivity disparity that might be found when comparing BC to Spinning reels. Use 10lb braid (which is plenty for ANY fish in our bay system), and watch it outcast the BC's with 30lb braid by quite a ways...and you never have to deal with backlashes.

I've spent the better part of the past 2 years fishing spinning gear, and I've never even sniffed a wind knot. In the surf, drifting, wading, throwing corks...whatever, it's all been great, and with no wind knots.

I doubt I'll ever throw my BC gear again, and I'm about as Texan as you can get.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

SteveZissou said:


> only gripe about spinning reel is fiddling with the drag with a fish on the line. if i'm fishing the marsh for flounder and a red gets hooked, it takes some coordination to loosen the drag but not a huge deal. I must be the only person who prefers a right hand retrieve on a spinning reel.


no my wife and mother have their rods set up that way, so you are not alone but in crazy territory:mpd:


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Thanks! I'm a fan of long rods anyway, so this will work out just fine for me... Will likely go 2 piece so it will fit in with my BC rods... well except the eyes on the pencil sharpener rods stick out so far... that may be a problem...


This may be too technical, but ... If you use 10-15 lb braid, you can use a size 16 stripper guide on the rod. That guide will be higher than the stripper guide on your baitcaster rods, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

OK boyz n girlz, I bought me one 'em pencil sharpeners today... gonna give it that good old college try one more time. I really want it to work because I know throwing weightless plastics with just a hook can help nab finicky fish. I got a Shimano Stradic in the 3000 size. That 2500 size would rapp my knuckles when I was trying to wind it... I got big ol' hands. I put it on a 7'-3" Phantom medium/light rod with a fast tip, spooled up with 30# Spiderwire. I'll be heading to the Chandeleur Islands again end of this month so I hope to give it a real good workout. I plan to primarily use this set up and my new custom spiral wound rod Big Bay did for me... I'm pretty pumped but having said that. I WILL have my old trusty American Rodsmiths and Castaways with me too JIC...  Will report back with a big ol' pile of trout fillets to release in the grease!


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

Boatflounder said:


> no my wife and mother have their rods set up that way, so you are not alone but in crazy territory:mpd:


I cast a bc with my left hand to avoid the hand switch. If that's not smack in the middle of crazy territory, I also fish spinning reels like this in a crowded situation or when potlickers show up.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

SteveZissou said:


> I cast a bc with my left hand to avoid the hand switch. If that's not smack in the middle of crazy territory, I also fish spinning reels like this in a crowded situation or when potlickers show up.


That's just crazy, you can't fish with no line! :rotfl:


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

kweber said:


> please clear that up...
> BC or eggbeater


A bait caster , level wind , is a terrible inefficient design. The spoil must spin for every millimeter of line that leaves the reel. The spools mass must be overcome and the bearings must be engaged. When compared to line leaving a spinning reel itâ€™s literally no comparison on which design causes more friction .. itâ€™s thes bait caster.. friction is the enemy to distance ..

HOWEVER

the problem with the spinning reel is not the reel , itâ€™s the rod -and all spinning rods are made improperly.. A spinning reel guide spacing is entirely dependent on the diameter of the reel spool. Depending upon that spool size the front guide placement must be determined - however most production rods use a generic guide placement , and there is no universal spool size .. so the poorly built rod causes all of the problems people have with a spinning reel whoâ€™s spool size seems to have wide variance..

So conversely .. since a bait caster can use a static guide placement .. the rods fit the reels significantly better .. so anglers have better results .. so they think the bait caster is the better design .. it is not.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use strictly spinning setups. Always have, and I'm not that great with a BC. I have different spinning setups for different types of fishing. If I'm throwing a popping cork, I really like my stradic on a st Croix mojo rod. I have a shimano Nasci on one of those waterloo salinity rods(got it on sale) and that thing is GREAT for chunking light weight artificials... really like that combo and I like it more every time I take it out. Have a few Daiwa laguna rods with different reels that I have setup for bait soaking and one I use as a general purpose rod. I can also cast them, lure weight being equal, a good bit further than anyone I've been around with a BC. Tie on a 1/8 jighead with a soft plastic, throw it on that Nasci/Waterloo combo and no BC is going to touch the distance I can fling it. I use 15-20lb power pro on all of my rods, and it just casts great. I have 10lb on a Daiwa Procyon reel and a Diawa laguna rod, and that thing will plum cast a mile, but I have to be careful with that lighter test line. 


Two of my buddies are die hard bass fisherman. Only use bait casters for freshwater, and were asking me why I only used spinning setups. Within two trips out on the boat, they ended up buying a couple spinning setups. They are a jack of all trades, master of none type deal if you ask me. I am super accurate with them, but its not as smooth as thumbing a BC spool and setting that lure down. I try to match my rod/reel for good balance, but its hard to beat that low profile BC on a good rod. Also helps that anyone who I bring on the boat, regardless of their fishing skills, can pick up a spinning rod and figure it out pretty quick.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Funny thing is, in Florida, Egg Beaters is al they use, and they use them with 10 and 15 lb braid. They're are thread on Florida board that are just like this but the opposite... asking why spinning gear is so popular. LOL

Good tools for different needs.


----------

